# 1983 Bianchi Grizzly early mtb



## fatbike (Sep 21, 2017)

Got this sweet ride from a fellow caber at Iron Ranch. Crazy head tube angle 68 degrees and a big frame. Been riding and commuting with it this week. Its not build for speed unless its straight down.

Nice tubing, Itshiwata Magny and lugged. Ita a cool bike.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice! I really like the slack geometry on early MTBs


----------



## fatbike (Sep 22, 2017)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Nice! I really like the slack geometry on early MTBs



Agreed.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 22, 2017)

Great bike! The new normal for MTBs is a slack HT angle as well (for those of you not keeping track)


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 22, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> Great bike! The new normal for MTBs is a slack HT angle as well (for those of you not keeping track)



I haven't been keeping track.  Are they still using those nasty suspension forks?


----------



## Iverider (Sep 22, 2017)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I haven't been keeping track.  Are they still using those nasty suspension forks?




Sure are  it's uncommon to find steel bikes out on the trail anymore. All carbon or alloy.


----------

